# Open Office Calc Printing Problem



## sapan (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi

Our organization is using Open Office 2.2, when we are trying to to give print from Open Office Calc on HP Laser Jet it comes with very small font as we have used in mail sheet of Open Office Calc so kindly let me know that what properties i should set for this to come print good and best from 
open office calc.

Open Office Cals is a MS office excel.

Please help me in this


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

Make sure you have the page size set to the size paper you have in your printer and un-click the fit to page option.

Those are the two most common reasons for tiny print


----------



## Mike Woinoski (Jan 10, 2008)

I got the page to print at the correct size in OpenOffice Calc using File > Page Preview > Format Page > Scaling Mode > reduce/enlarge printout. A scaling factor of 43% worked for me.

Unfortunately, the formatting of my Excel spreadsheet is a little uneven; some cell borders don't print at all, and some cells contain extraneous "$-" characters. Guess I'll just have to print it with Excel :-(

Mike


----------

